# tell me what you think about this kennel...



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

i just wanted to see what came up as far as breeders in oklahoma....

and I came across this kennel.. Tell me what you guys think

http://www.oklahomaoutlawkennels.net/


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

It says the last litter of pups was Dec. 25 1999. Are they still in business?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

i dont know if theyve had litters since then, but they have an upcoming litter. I'm not trying to purchase a pup, I just want a little more information...


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

oh I don't know that there was a litter on the way. The studs and bitches looked nice though. Oh yeah I should have waited for the words to scroll across the screen.


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

looks good to me and the dogs are obviously working as those pedigrees are stacked with show champions! those are some very good looking amstaff's that are not overdone and can fit the adba standards with a little more conditioning. 
let us know if you get in contact with them and what you decide to do


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

well i am contacting them to see if they do co owns, if they health test, if they contract, how much deposits are, and so on...

Just sort of seeing if there's anything close to reputable around me. 

I don't know much about bloodlines, but for the most part, they appear tightly bred, worked, titled, and for the most part that's how things should be. 

jaime and I aren't ready for another dog quite yet, but we're buying the house we're at and it doesn't hurt to start filtering out potential breeders


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

If I'm not mistaken, I think this person posts on Marty's board. With most ADBA breeders (not all), you aren't going to find them getting into contracts or co-owns or health-testing. I'm not saying that OK Outlaw doesn't do those things, just as a general rule of thumb. You should hit some of the ADBA shows in OK when you're ready to start looking. They hold one in Kellyville and one in Norman.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

nice dogs, let us know what you find out


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

They are def good looking dog and are doing their fair share in the ring looking at those titles. I only looked real quick but I didn't notice working titles, just conformation. 

I def would say they are one of the better breeders and not a bad source to get a pup from.

Since you have awhile before you purchase its good to start looking now, then you can meet the breeder and get to know them on a personal level. I personally enjoy really knowing the people my dogs come from.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> They are def good looking dog and are doing their fair share in the ring looking at those titles. I only looked real quick but I didn't notice working titles, just conformation.
> 
> I def would say they are one of the better breeders and not a bad source to get a pup from.
> 
> Since you have awhile before you purchase its good to start looking now, then you can meet the breeder and get to know them on a personal level. I personally enjoy really knowing the people my dogs come from.


Yes! I sent them an email just asking more information about their kennel and telling them that I'm part of the community and referred them here. I wasnt there long enough to see about working titles, but I am going to look again a little later. It definitely did stand out as someone who is trying to do right by the breed. Let's just hope they don't think conformation is everything and try to overcharge people!!


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

Thats Michelle Edwads and she has ALOT of the same bloodline I do. Davis' and Edwards'. All good dogs. I'll back them. Know alot of the dogs. I got Rain and Magic (rip) from OK. Legend Reborn Kennels is where they came from. There isn't a website cause they don't roll like that lol. They are smaller pits full of fire.


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

Well what little I know... I like what I see and also I like it that a lot of the pics show smaller size dogs which I really love.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

well to be honest, my friend is in search of the perfect dog, he plans to actively participate in events and he has asked me to help him do some of the legwork finding the right dog. it's not so much that he's not looking himself, but we talk dogs almost every day and he claims he learns something from me daily. If they are as good dogs as they look, he may be doing business with them and they will be on my list of potential breeders


----------

